# grouper



## bmitch15 (Aug 17, 2009)

how do i rig my pole to catch grouper off the bob sykes


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 20, 2008)

Not familiar with bob sikes but very familiar with grouper. 40-60lb leader about 4-6ft long with an egg sinker above the swivel and a circle hook to match the size of your bait.


----------



## Tyler Massey (Oct 2, 2007)

You can't target legal grouper from Bob Sykes..they don't live there

but if you can catch under size ones from time to time, use a carolina rig and a live bait.

A carolina rig is an egg weight above a swivel, tied to 2 or so feet of leader, tided to a hook..


----------

